# Goldwave vs. Audacity



## the incredible Leitman (4. Januar 2007)

Hey Leute, mal Hallo im Audio Bereich, hier war ich noch nie *lol*

Zu meiner Frage,
Was haltet ihr von Goldwave, beziehungsweise Audacity?

Ich such ein Programm, mit dem ich bestimmte Frequenzen aus mp3s rausfiltern kann,
also voice weg, oder bass weg oder irgendwas anderes weg...

Habe nicht soviel Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet, zwar schon etwas mit Audacity gearbeitet, aber das ist schon ewig her... außerdem kann ich mich dunkel erinnern, dass es da keine Filterfunktionen gab? 

Kennt ihr sonst alternativ irgendwelche (wenn möglich nicht so komplexe) Programme?
Möchte das jetzt nicht studieren, hab einfach ein paar Ideen, zu einigen Liedern, die ich gerne schnell umsetzten möchte  ;-) 

Und sagt jetzt bitte nicht, sowas gibt es nicht, oder das geht nicht
wie macht man denn sonst: http://snoopkirby.ytmnd.com/ 
und http://snoopkirby2.ytmnd.com/
XD

vielen Dank erstmal 
mfG

Leitman


----------

